# Some slightly useful info on track insurance



## JonW (Jan 6, 2002)

There was a small ad in the back of the February 2005 issue of Roundel for track insurance from a company called Laurel Driver Education Management, phone 866-518-1110. I called to get the scoop. In case anyone is interested…

He insures cars valued between $20,000 - $200,000 for driver schools. My E36 325is isn’t at the $20,000 minimum, so it cannot be insured. He’s considering insuring cars of lower value in the future. (For me, the whole point of getting a track car was that it's cheap, so if it's wrecked...)

The minimum deductible is $5,000, or 15% of value on the really expensive cars.

The insurance works in packs of 10 track days. So you insure the car for 10 or 20 or 30 days of the year.

A $20,000 car with 20 track days in a year would cost $410. 

This all is for driver schools only. Racing can also be covered, but that’s more expensive. 

There you go.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Interesting... I wonder how the specifics work...

HPDEs here are usually for the weekend... so if you got a 10 track day coverage it'd cover only 5 HPDEs? (assuming days = actual days) or 10 HPDE events (assuming each HPDE is 1 day). Hmm....


----------



## JonW (Jan 6, 2002)

doeboy said:


> Interesting... I wonder how the specifics work...
> 
> HPDEs here are usually for the weekend... so if you got a 10 track day coverage it'd cover only 5 HPDEs? (assuming days = actual days) or 10 HPDE events (assuming each HPDE is 1 day). Hmm....


I think he's insuring track days. So 5 weekend-long HPDE's would be 10 track days of coverage.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

JonW said:


> I think he's insuring track days. So 5 weekend-long HPDE's would be 10 track days of coverage.


 Do you know what kind of coverage you get? Collision, comprehensive, liability, medical.:dunno:

I just did a High Speed Driver's' Ed this past weekend and I do not know if I had coverage. The policy book that I have from Allstate mentions nothing about not covering track events though BF posters claim it is no longer an activity that is covered by Allstate. I called last week to try to get the latest version of the policy. I specfically told them I was not looking for a copy of the declarations but a copy of the full policy. Last night I got a copy of the declarations.  I have placed another request.


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

If you are in a state they cover, you are better off with American Collectors Ins., the deductable is a bit higher but they are licensed unlike Laurel.


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

Yup, I was going to mention American Collectors. http://www.americancollectorsins.com/de_faq.htm

Premium is 1.5% of agreed value of car, so for a $20,000 car the premium will be $300. Unlimited track days. Flat deductible of of 20% of agreed value.


----------



## JonW (Jan 6, 2002)

LDV330i said:


> Do you know what kind of coverage you get? Collision, comprehensive, liability, medical.:dunno:
> 
> I just did a High Speed Driver's' Ed this past weekend and I do not know if I had coverage. The policy book that I have from Allstate mentions nothing about not covering track events though BF posters claim it is no longer an activity that is covered by Allstate. I called last week to try to get the latest version of the policy. I specfically told them I was not looking for a copy of the declarations but a copy of the full policy. Last night I got a copy of the declarations.  I have placed another request.


Sorry- I don't know what kind of coverage they have. I had the impression (which may well be wrong) that it's just for damage to your car. You could give hima ring and see.

After a long search for track insurance 1.5-2 years ago, I just decided to get an old, cheap track car. I'm happy with that decision.


----------



## JonW (Jan 6, 2002)

bren said:


> If you are in a state they cover, you are better off with American Collectors Ins., the deductable is a bit higher but they are licensed unlike Laurel.


Unfortunately I'm not in one of those states. So that does sound good, but doesn't work out for many of us. They are trying to expand their coverage, so maybe some day.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

LDV330i said:


> Do you know what kind of coverage you get? Collision, comprehensive, liability, medical.:dunno:
> 
> I just did a High Speed Driver's' Ed this past weekend and I do not know if I had coverage. The policy book that I have from Allstate mentions nothing about not covering track events though BF posters claim it is no longer an activity that is covered by Allstate. I called last week to try to get the latest version of the policy. I specfically told them I was not looking for a copy of the declarations but a copy of the full policy. Last night I got a copy of the declarations.  I have placed another request.


The coverage they provide is damage to your car only.

You live in Texas so.....your regular insurance will cover any incidient on track. The state writes the language used in the policy so it is standard across all insurers...it does not exclude these type of events.

The thing to do is if you have an incident BE TRUTHFUL....however don't volunteer anymore information than necessary.


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Bruce said:


> The thing to do is if you have an incident BE TRUTHFUL....however don't volunteer anymore information than necessary.


Insured: Hi, I just had an accident.

Agent: Ok, where are you?

I: The Qualcomm stadium parking lot.

A: What did you hit?

I: A light pole.

A: I see. Is the car driveable?

I: Doubt it.

A: How fast were you going?

I: Hard to say. 45? 50?

A: In a parking lot?

I: Yes.

A: Why were you going so fast?

I: I really wanted that plaque.

A: Um, plaque? For what?

I: Best in class.

A: What kind of class was this?

I: 6 cylinder stock.

A: What happened immediately before the accident?

I: I missed the apex.

A: Apex?

I: Yes, the apex.

A: Were you trying to hit the apex?

I: Always.

A: I see. Is everyone ok?

I: Well one of the course workers is a little shook up.

A: Did you hit him?

I: No, but it was close.


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

CLASSIC!


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

Bruce said:


> The coverage they provide is damage to your car only.
> 
> You live in Texas so.....your regular insurance will cover any incidient on track. The state writes the language used in the policy so it is standard across all insurers...it does not exclude these type of events.
> 
> The thing to do is if you have an incident BE TRUTHFUL....however don't volunteer anymore information than necessary.


 Even though I am insured through Allstate my policy is underwritten by Allstate County Mutual Insurance Company. From the research I have done the Mutual Insurance Companies were set up to serve the farmers. Nowadays they are used to evade the scrutiny of Texas Insurance Commissioner and they are free to write their own policies.

I am still waiting for an updated copy of my policy. All I know is that my car is not covered if a nuclear device goes off and damages my car. :yikes: I think at that point there other things like radiation that I would worry about.


----------



## 95M3CSL (Jul 15, 2003)

Autocrosses are typicaly timed and plaques are given out etc.

This is called racing in most everyone's book and so you probably wouldn't bother calling your insurance company anyway. There are some clubs that do have autox schools where there is no timing during the school portion. Then, after a big announcement about the fact that there will now be timing and your insurance might not be in effect, it gives people a chance to not go any further with the rest of the autocross day. This is what happens in LA for BMW CCA.

HPDE: if there is no timing and the club has a good history can easily be supported as a school. However, in some states or for some insurers there is now language regarding participating in an organized event held at a race track. Know your policy and your insurer well before you take the risk. And, always have in the back of your mind that if you ball up your car at the track, your car might not be covered. Also, many tracks will make you pay for the damage you do at the track. Heaven forbid you have to buy some armco you took out, but, know the track you are participating at as well..

All of the policies that I've ever read indicate racing isn't covered. Autox with timers is called racing (first place, second place, fastest time of day, timers, trophies etc.).

A cheap car you can write off is a good idea if you want to lower or mitigate your risk.

Regards,
Marc
95M3


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

Caveat Emptor. I know nothing about this company selling the insurance and they may be completely legit, but there are plenty of fly by night operators in the industry that will gladly take your premiums but when it comes time to file a claim, you find out they are really headquartered in a country you have never heard of and you have no ability to collect. :eeps:


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

And just because a company covered it last year, doesn't mean it covers it this year.


----------



## mecklaiz (Mar 20, 2003)

reviving this thread in the search for info about MA since the state regulates insurance does anyone know if HPDE is covered? :dunno:


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

mecklaiz said:


> reviving this thread in the search for info about MA since the state regulates insurance does anyone know if HPDE is covered? :dunno:


Your policy should outline what is covered.

After repeated requests from Allstate I finally got a copy of my current policy. Apparently nothing has changed in the past 2 1/2 years since I signed up with them. No mention of invalidating coverage if participating in a timed event, races or simply being on race track, etc. You need to read your policy carefully since the lack of coverage for participating in a time event or a race would not leave you bare if you participate in an HPDE since it is neither timed nor a race. The local Porsche chapter no longer calls the local HPDE a High Speed Drivers' Ed, it is now simply referred in all publications as a Drivers' Education course.

Unfortunately, according to the current policy my car is still not covered should it be damaged by the explosion of a nuclear device. :rofl:


----------



## AG (Apr 24, 2002)

mecklaiz said:


> reviving this thread in the search for info about MA since the state regulates insurance does anyone know if HPDE is covered? :dunno:


Read the Auto Insurance Policy
http://www.aib.org/PPInfo/PPINDEX.htm

Personally, I think the wording is ambiguous at best.


----------

